# Anuver bunny



## surf_storm (Jun 18, 2015)

Mummy say she is finking abouts getting anuver bunny and daddy isn't so sure it's a good idea he finks I might not luvs mummy so much if she gets my half bruver from da carer lady she gots me from


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jun 18, 2015)

Trix here-

Mummers felt sorry for Trigger/Lumpy at the pet store. Dumpy thought he could get us to like each other. Dumpy and Mummers put us in a car together. I kept nudging Dumpy's elbow trying to say "Hey Dad!!! Wassup Dad? Can I jump in your lap? Can we go faster and faster, Dad? Mummers says we're going 85, whatever that means...", but Trigger sat in the litter box shivering. What a wimpy Lumpy was.

Trigger/Lumpy was more of Mummers' boy, and I got my Daddy all to myself. But Daddy is usually gone all day and when Lumpy died, I had nobunny to make fun of. But I comforteded Dumpy/Daddy when Lumpy died, and I gotted Dumpy all to myself again.

You might like a half brother, who knows?

Love,

Trix


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jun 18, 2015)

You might like a half brother! 

I share my hutch with a half brother and I love it, we are double trouble! We get into trouble together and it is so much fun. Mum always says why does she let us be together but I don't know what she's talking about were Angels hehehe at first I didn't like him and then I warmed up to him and now we're inseparable

Love marble xx


----------



## surf_storm (Jun 18, 2015)

Mummy say we has da same birth daddy and next times I go to see da carer lady she might lets me meet him, mummy will be gones for 11 weeks soon which will be likes forebers but she always promises to come home. 

Shida


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jun 19, 2015)

My mummy leves somtimes aswell but only for a cuple of days and her daddy feeds and takes care of us

Marble


----------



## StarBella2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

My mum says that she has to leave most of the time but will be back and told me that when she does leave my aunt'll be watching me. 
Star


----------

